# Gravel war gestern, Forscher entdecken in Koblenz neue Bikegattung!



## Beppe (15. März 2018)

Das GRUSELBIKE ist da.

https://www.canyon.com/road/grail/


----------



## mtb_freak71 (15. März 2018)

Hammer Bike, Canyon ihr seid die besten auf diesem Planeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (15. März 2018)

Und Mark Forster darf es als erster Kunde auspacken...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. März 2018)

Hamma schon 1. April oda wie oda wat? 

Wie formuliere ich es möglichst neutral?
INTERESSANT irgendwie..


----------



## nightwolf (15. März 2018)

Wie teuer wird damit dann ein Sturz??


----------



## altschulbiker (15. März 2018)

Zusätzlich sorgt es für ordentlich Anpressdruck aufs Vorderrad


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. März 2018)

Zumindest zeigt sich Canyon innovativ.
Was ich grundsätzlich schon mal gut finde.
Aber da muß das Rad ja perfekt passen, da man wohl nur am Sattel was einstellen kann. Den Vorbau kann man jedenfalls nicht ändern. Bin gespannt in wievielen Größen sie das "Ding" rausbringen.


----------



## Beppe (15. März 2018)

@snoeren HERRLICH 



 





Quelle: https://www.instagram.com/p/BgWvLD6jktr/


----------



## Beppe (15. März 2018)

Ich hoffe das Team fürs Kleingedruckte denkt an die Warnsticker für den US Markt den Lenker nur oben zu fassen, sonst .....


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2018)

.


----------



## Beppe (15. März 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> .


Och komm, haste den post jetzt doch geblickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Och komm, haste den post jetzt doch geblickt!


Video geguckt  Hätte mir die Position auf der „unteren Ebene“ jetzt nicht so schlimm vorgestellt.


----------



## trail_desire (15. März 2018)

Endlich mehr Raum für Lampen.....mir geht schon der Platz aus....


----------



## Beppe (15. März 2018)

sn37 schrieb:


> Ich musste vorhin laut lachen:


----------



## trail_desire (15. März 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


>



Das ist sicher schon ein Prototyplenker für die nächste E-Bike Generation.....hinter dem Grill-Lenker kann man gut einen Wasserkühler verstecken.....


----------



## Guru (16. März 2018)

Soviel sinnloses Bashing... Das sieht schon ungewöhnlich aus. Aber wenn es den Zweck besser erfüllt als bisherige Lenker, warum nicht?

Lieber Innovation als Stillstand. Sonst würden wir immer noch mit Elastomergabeln und ohne Teleskopstütze den Hügel runterfahren. Ist nett, macht Spaß, aber kein Fortschritt.

Und btw: Ihr könnt das Radl auch ohne den Lenker kaufen (AL-Version).


----------



## mohlo (16. März 2018)

Guru schrieb:


> Soviel sinnloses Bashing... Das sieht schon ungewöhnlich aus. Aber wenn es den Zweck besser erfüllt als bisherige Lenker, warum nicht?



Grundsätzlich richtig. Aber ich habe meine Bedenken, dass diese spezielle Lenker-Konstruktion ein erhöhtes Risiko bei Unfällen darstellt. Warten wir aber mal die ersten Fahrberichte der Community ab. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sk82 (16. März 2018)




----------



## mohlo (16. März 2018)

Sk82 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 708329


----------



## Beppe (16. März 2018)

Guru schrieb:


> Soviel sinnloses Bashing... Das sieht schon ungewöhnlich aus. Aber wenn es den Zweck besser erfüllt als bisherige Lenker, warum nicht?
> 
> Lieber Innovation als Stillstand. Sonst würden wir immer noch mit Elastomergabeln und Teleskopstütze den Hügel runterfahren. Ist nett, macht Spaß, aber kein Fortschritt.
> 
> Und btw: Ihr könnt das Radl auch ohne den Lenker kaufen (AL-Version).



Du hast bashing in der botz, ich bin schon CANYON gefahren, da war ich hier im Forum noch nicht angemeldet und hab mehr Räder in Ko abgeholt, als das komplette gravity Team zusammen. 

Ich liebe die schönen Dinge des Lebens, aber das Rad (das Cockpit) ist nun mal die materialisierte Hässlichkeit und darüber muss gesprochen werden dürfen.


----------



## el martn (16. März 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich liebe die schönen Dinge des Lebens, aber das Rad (das Cockpit) ist nun mal die materialisierte Hässlichkeit und darüber muss gesprochen werden dürfen.



Weil ja die Gravel-Lenker so viel besser aussehen?

Sorry, aber ein Ritchey VentureMax Lenker sieht aus, als hätte sich ein Elefant darauf gesetzt.

Den Sinn der nach aussen gebogenen Enden der Gravel-Lenker habe ich auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## nightwolf (16. März 2018)

Es beflügelt zumindest mal die Phantasie des Forums


----------



## Guru (16. März 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Den Sinn der nach aussen gebogenen Enden der Gravel-Lenker habe ich auch nicht verstanden.



Mehr Griffvariablität (breiter greifen), mehr Flex. Entspannter für das täglich Brot von "Gravel", längere Distanzen über holprigeres Terrain.


----------



## filiale (16. März 2018)

Vielleicht erfindet mal jemand eine Fahrradgabel die federt, dann braucht man keinen solchen Lenker mehr


----------



## el martn (16. März 2018)

Wichtiger ist, dass wir aus einer "Lebens-Einstellung" wieder eine gelddruckende  Rennserie machen!

Das haben wir ja schon mit Freeride geschafft und mit Enduro perfektioniert...


----------



## el martn (16. März 2018)

Guru schrieb:


> Mehr Griffvariablität (breiter greifen), mehr Flex. Entspannter für das täglich Brot von "Gravel", längere Distanzen über holprigeres Terrain.




Bist du so einen Lenker schon mal länger gefahren? 

Ich kann deine Argumente nach 3 Wochen nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## trail_desire (16. März 2018)

Wie heißt das jetzt? Grail oder Gräuel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wie heißt das jetzt? Grail oder Gräuel?


das nennt sich wohl grail_desire


----------



## trail_desire (16. März 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> das nennt sich wohl grail_desire


Danke, dass du mich nicht zum gräuel_desire ernannt hast


----------



## Timsky (17. März 2018)

Dieses Forum eignet sich hervorragend für Studien über Konservatismus.
Die Weltoffenheit für sämtliche Neubürger wurde uns erfolgreich eingehämmert, bei einem ungewöhnlich geformten Lenker hört es dann aber auf.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. März 2018)

uuups, ist schon 1. April ?


----------



## Guru (20. März 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Bist du so einen Lenker schon mal länger gefahren?
> 
> Ich kann deine Argumente nach 3 Wochen nicht unterschreiben.



So wie nicht jeder Sattel zu jedem Hintern passt und nicht jede Rahmengeometrie jedem taugt


----------



## shiba (20. März 2018)

Timsky schrieb:


> Dieses Forum eignet sich hervorragend für Studien über Konservatismus.
> Die Weltoffenheit für sämtliche Neubürger wurde uns erfolgreich eingehämmert, bei einem ungewöhnlich geformten Lenker hört es dann aber auf.


Ohne nachdenken alles Neue ganz toll finden und bejubeln ist am besten - so sind auch George Bush Jr, Donald Trump und Adolf Hitler an die Macht gekommen

Wenn sich das Forum für eine Wissenschaft eignet, dann für Soziologie!


----------



## Timsky (20. März 2018)

shiba schrieb:


> Ohne nachdenken alles Neue ganz toll finden und bejubeln ist am besten - so sind auch George Bush Jr, Donald Trump und Adolf Hitler an die Macht gekommen
> 
> Wenn sich das Forum für eine Wissenschaft eignet, dann für Soziologie!


Das ist mal eine fundierte, wissenschaftlich belastbare Erklärung, danke! [emoji23]

Und ich dachte schon die Zusammenhänge wären womöglich komplexer...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quasarmin (21. März 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Den Sinn der nach aussen gebogenen Enden der Gravel-Lenker habe ich auch nicht verstanden.



Diesen Rennlenker mit nach außen gestellten Enden gab es schon Anfang der 90er an Mountainbikes, nannte sich Dirt-Drop-Bar.
Der Hintergrund der rausstehenden Enden war, das man von der Bremsgriffposition schneller und sichere in die Unterlenkerposition wechseln konnte. Ich fahre einen Dirt-Drop-Lenker ab meinem Straßenfixie und finde den sehr gut. Ungeachted des neuen Canyon Lenkers (der kaum aussteht) macht ein Dirt-Drop-Lenker an einem Gravelbike meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn. Es gibt auch schon einige die mit diesen Lenkern verkauft werden.


----------



## noocelo (21. März 2018)

canyon überrascht mich immer wieder! 
jungejunge! wen haben die brofis (allen voran _mein roman_ ) nach scheffer bitte ins haus gelassen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (21. März 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> canyon überrascht mich immer wieder!
> jungejunge! wen haben die brofis (allen voran _mein roman_ ) nach scheffer bitte ins haus gelassen?!  Anhang anzeigen 710123




Es kommen schon tolle Sachen aus Koblenz und Roman treibt die Mitbewerber immer wieder mit seinen Innovationen vor sich her.

Wer Reach und Stack mit Endurace vergleichen will bekommts schwer gemacht, die Steuerrohrlänge wird nicht angegeben, bei Reach+ der Vorbau rausgerechnet etc...

Was soll das?


----------



## DasIch81 (22. März 2018)

Guru schrieb:


> Und btw: Ihr könnt das Radl auch ohne den Lenker kaufen (AL-Version).



Das Rad wird es wohl nicht in einer AL-Version geben.


----------



## Reamol (22. März 2018)

Eigentlich ist die Idee ja ziemlich gut, könnte (in der Theorie) komfortable Tops und steife Drops ermöglichen.
Was ja ideal wäre. Aussehen tut es trotzdem bescheiden...


----------



## Guru (23. März 2018)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Das Rad wird es wohl nicht in einer AL-Version geben.



Was ist deine Quelle dafür? Ich habe gegenteilige Informationen, laut Video Bikeradar


----------



## DasIch81 (23. März 2018)

Guru schrieb:


> Was ist deine Quelle dafür? Ich habe gegenteilige Informationen, laut Video Bikeradar



Auf der Canyon Seite gibt es nur das CF zu kaufen und laut diesem Bericht wird es keine AL Version geben. https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/canyon-grail-2018-gravelbike/


----------



## Guru (23. März 2018)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Auf der Canyon Seite gibt es nur das CF zu kaufen und laut diesem Bericht wird es keine AL Version geben. https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/canyon-grail-2018-gravelbike/


Wo steht das da? Ich lese da nur: "Das Canyon Grail wird es *zunächst *in 5 Ausstattungsvarianten als Unisex-Modell und einer Variante speziell für Frauen mit einer geänderten Geometrie geben." [und unten halt die aktuell verfügbaren CF-Varianten]



Eine Alu-Variante wird in dem Artikel nicht angesprochen oder ausgeschlossen. Und im Video von mir heißt es: "Will come later this year, ... we have seen prototypes, ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasIch81 (23. März 2018)

„Das Grail wird ausschließlich als Carbon-Gravelbike angeboten. „ Liest sich für mich so als wäre keine. AL Version geplant.


----------



## Guru (23. März 2018)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> „Das Grail wird ausschließlich als Carbon-Gravelbike angeboten. „ Liest sich für mich so als wäre keine. AL Version geplant.



Tja, guter Punkt. _Ausschließlich _- jetzt für den Moment oder für immer? Ich wette auf "nur für den Moment".

Denn:









Spoiler: La version Grail AL sera disponible au catalogue à la fin de l'été 2018. Elle ne possède en revanche pas le cockpit spécifique.



https://www.topvelo.fr/test-materie...le-saint-graal-du-gravel-novateur-3-1013.html


----------



## Bateman74 (25. März 2018)

Timsky schrieb:


> Die Weltoffenheit für sämtliche Neubürger wurde uns erfolgreich eingehämmert, bei einem ungewöhnlich geformten Lenker hört es dann aber auf.


Haha, der war gut. Bei mir verhält es sich eher umgekehrt. Zumindest würde ich das Bike gerne mal ausgiebig testen, bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlaube.


----------



## Beppe (26. März 2018)




----------



## UnzUwe (12. September 2018)

Also, ich finde das Bike einfach Hammer!
Das wird auf jeden Fall mein nächstes Bike für die Arbeit. Habe auch schon mit Canyon telefoniert und die haben mir mitgeteilt, dass auch noch eine AL-Variante geplant ist.
Weiß jemand von Euch, wo es diese Schutzbleche zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## donb (23. September 2018)

Schutzbleche gibt es noch nicht. 

Und die AL Versionwird kommen. Sieht man auch am Sticker-Set, wenn man sich ein CF gekauft hat. 
Da sind beide Varianten abgebildet. AL und CF.


----------



## UnzUwe (25. September 2018)

Ich bin´s übrigens ausgiebig Probe gefahren (Strasse und Gelände). Der spezielle Lenker bringt wohl nicht den versprochenen Dämpfungseffekt, aber er bietet viele Griffpositionen und Möglichkeiten zum Befestigen von Tacho, Navi etc, was für lange Touren sicher super ist.
Der Flex der Sattelstütze dagegen ist richtig klasse. Vom Charakter her, würde ich es unter gutmütig und komfortabel, aber trotzdem schnell, einordnen.
Alles in allem steht für mich fest, dass das mein nächstes Rad wird. Und wenn noch ein bisserl Geld übrig ist, kaufe ich mir einen zusätzlichen Renner-Laufradsatz für die Strasse.


----------



## noocelo (25. September 2018)

UnzUwe schrieb:


> Der spezielle Lenker (...) bietet viele Griffpositionen und Möglichkeiten zum Befestigen von Tacho, Navi etc,


also perfekt für iieh-biker*innen.


----------



## donb (25. September 2018)

###


----------



## Beppe (14. Oktober 2018)

https://advntr.cc/news-canyon-grail-al/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donb (14. Oktober 2018)

Tja. Wird es das mit Di2 geben? Schön wäre es. Vermute aber, dass es wie beim Endurace AL sein wird: 
Kein Di2 / kein VCLS 2.0 Post...

Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Beppe (1. November 2018)

https://www.canyon.com/road/grail/

Grail AL bestellbar


----------



## UnzUwe (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir wie gesagt das Topmodell mit der Di2 gekauft und habe mittlerweile 2000km runter. Unter anderem auf Forstwegen im Gebirge, Schotterautobahnen und natürlich Asphalt. Auch auf Trails getestet, aber da braucht man schon sehr robuste Handgelenke.

Der Lenker überzeugt durch seine vielen Griffpositionen und die Möglichkeit, eine von Topeak entwickelte Halterung, anzubringen.
Mit dieser Halterung kann ich Smartphone, Topeak Powerbank und Topeak Licht ruckzuck anbringen und es sieht noch gut aus.
Wie gesagt, die angepriesenen Dämpfungseigenschaften der oberen Querstrebe - naja.
Mittlerweile habe ich rausgefunden, dass die spezielle Sattelstütze (Blattfederprinzip) baugleich mit der von Ergon ist.
Pro: superkomfortabel, Sattelneigung lässt sich extrem leicht einstellen
Contra: Schmutz der zwischen die beiden Sattelstützenhälften gelangt führt zur Knarzgeräuschen. Dieser lässt sich aber relativ leicht wieder entfernen.

Bisher bin ich mit dem Bike extrem zufrieden und wieder es mir jederzeit wiederkaufen


----------



## Phil1989xxx (31. Oktober 2020)

UnzUwe schrieb:


> Contra: Schmutz der zwischen die beiden Sattelstützenhälften gelangt führt zur Knarzgeräuschen. Dieser lässt sich aber relativ leicht wieder entfernen.



Das würde mir tierisch auf den Keks gehen. Eine Rolle gutes Isolierband in schwarz dürfte das Problem flexibel und dauerhaft lösen. Die Sitzhöhe stellt man in der Regel ja nur einmal ein. Feuchtigkeit kann weiterhin nach oben verdunsten.


----------

